# 18 er Spiele verkaufen, was muss man beachten ?



## Bios-Overclocker (17. September 2015)

Guten Abend

darf man 18 Spiele die nicht indiziert sind also z.B. deutsche Versionen verkaufen ? Eventuell in Ebay

Hat sich erledigt, kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Eulenspiegel (17. September 2015)

Warum nicht ?
Vielleicht drauf achten das es nicht unbedingt an kleine Kinder geht, aber ansonsten Spricht wohl nichts dagegen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2015)

Warum nicht. Kann man ja auch im Mediamarkt usw. Normal Kaufen.

Eventuell bei Gamestop. Muss eben irgendwie ein Altersnachweis erfolgen.


----------

